# Zebra 2. Why should I buy it?



## jononotbono

Go on then. Tell me why I should Buy U-He Zebra 2! Would love to hear your thoughts on it. I'm determined to become great at programming soft synths and Omni 1 and Zebra 2 seem like the popular big guns and having bought Omni 2 yesterday I would love to hear people's opinions on Zebra 2...


----------



## MisteR

Howard Scarr's programming. 

Just download it. All u-he synths have unlimited demos interrupted by occasional white noise.


----------



## Jetzer

No need to justify it, just buy it

Buy the HZ version, look at the pre-sets & how they are made, maybe watch a few tutorials...then throw all the presets out. Have fun!


----------



## Greg

I like serum better lately. Should own zebra for sure though


----------



## synthpunk

I won't tell you to buy it because everyone's tastes are a little bit different. I will tell you to listen to all the audio demos, download the demo versions, also look at Diva, and Synthmaster and decide with your own ears and tastes what you think might be best for you.

As a first Synth I do not generally recommend Zebra because if you are going to be programming your own sounds it does take some time to get familiar with and learn. The good news here is that Uhe offers several very good free synths that you can learn on and get familiar with such a Zebralette, Tyrell N6, Bazille CM, and Podolski.

One of the advantages of purchasing Zebra2 or Zebra HZ now will be getting a big discount when Zebra3 is released or free if you own HZ.


----------



## sostenuto

Long time Omni / Omni2 owner/user and still digging deeper, learning more. Would surely be the case had I started with Zebra. Zebra2 remains top of synth bucket list, but won't add until some, yet unknown, capability missing.

Lotsa others already: all NI Komplete11 Ultimate synths, Synthmaster 2.8 /One, Iris2, Repro-1, Loom, Spire, Hybrid3, ....

Seems a 'dilution' of learning __ jumping back and forth between (2) great, challenging tools, IMVHO.
Had you chosen Zebra 2 first ... would feel very same way.


----------



## Parsifal666

MisteR said:


> Howard Scarr's programming.
> 
> Just download it.



It's a remarkably fun synth to program, too...a bit of a rarity in synths imo.

You know, I really don't want to play up this synth too much, because I put too much time and allegiance into it. So I'll probably come across as WAY too biased. But this would be my desert island synth (and I own a TON of others, so that's saying something).

I should mention too, I adore the overall sound.


----------



## AlexRuger

Also my desert island (soft) synth. I can do anything in it and it always sounds unbelievable. And CPU use isn't as terrible as you'd think considering the sound (Diva, on the other hand...)


----------



## Jaap

The sound is great and you can go all kinds of directions with it. From raw sound design sounding (though different again then for example Serum), to full EDM to dreamy ambient pads and anything in between. You can basically modulate and route everything with everything which can be very intimidating at first, but once you have got your head around that it is extremely fun.
If you want to get a good idea about what kind of stuff you can do, just listen (and jeez I am almost sound like a promotion machine for him, but am not) to the stuff from TheUnfinished on his website. This can give you a great idea on all things possible sonic wise.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Because it's fun, noisy, clean, digital, open-ended, granular, fat, playful, updated, customizable, dependable, musical, Batmanized, angular, nasty, rhythmical, always refreshed by superb, new sound sets.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Made by pros and used by pros, biggest selling point for me. Once you do buy it (because we know you will) get some of The Unfinished's soundsets!


----------



## CT

No other synth, and possibly even no other VI, makes me groan contentedly when exploring nearly as often as this one does. Some of Hans' patches are absolute sonic gold.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

You must mean Howard"s patches for Hans.


----------



## kgdrum

I often wonder how many mediocre synths I might have avoided buying if I had bought Zebra/HZ,Diva,Repro1 and Bazille initially.For me U-he's synths are just *that good!!*
I jumped into the U-he universe last fall and have become a U-he fanboy lunatic!!!
Great sounds,great developer totally open and friendly towards customers.
U-he synths are a must have imo.
I have and love Omni2 but the U-he range of synths are what I gravitate to most of the time.
imo they are just that good,if I had just U-hes line and Omni2 I think I'd be covered synth wise for a very long time.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer

Here's more incentive...

https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-dinosaur-crossgrade


----------



## Parsifal666

kgdrum said:


> I often wonder how many mediocre synths I might have avoided buying if I had bought Zebra/HZ,Diva,Repro1 and Bazille in.



The only one I don't have is Repro1, and I LOVE all those other synths. I'd go as far to say, if you're big into Carpenter/Morricone, Zimmer, Vangelis, Diva is a must. The sound alone is freaky great. It is quite the CPU drain though, totally worth it.

I don't use Bazille anywhere near as much as I should, considering how much it interests me. Half the fun of Bazille to me is experimenting, movin' around those crazy chords! I believe you can get goofy and change the colour of the chords as well...yeah, it's THAT much fun! 

Another cool one, with really interesting modulation options is Blue2.


----------



## Living Fossil

I bought Zebra around 10 years ago after a short demo day (iirc). What immediatly stuck me how good it blends with orchestral instruments. This has even improved over the years with some new features.
It lets you expand the orchestral palette in an area which still has the organic quality, but isn't....

Then it has superb filters and countless possiblities of routing modules.
It's really easy to set up some percussive modulating sounds with MSEG envelopes.
(you can do this in many other synths too, but the combinations of Noise, comb modules and Zebra's filters simply shines...)

ps. like Parsifal666 i almost have all of u-He's synths. In my case it's filterscape which i never bought.
Interestingly i use Hive almost more than Diva. (but this has to do with the fact that i love my hardware jx8p which is my first choice for analog pad duties....)

However, in the last 10 years Zebra is my most used synth...

a last point: there exist lots of superb soundsets for it.
I could mention some names but i better leave this post unfinished.


----------



## ctsai89

sylenth1 is not as good as zebra. It's because the sound of zebra is so consistent, when you detune several voices together and play bunch of staccatos like you would shoot a machine gun: they never sound like there are any bad round robins.


----------



## kgdrum

Wolfie2112 said:


> Here's more incentive...
> 
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebra2-dinosaur-crossgrade




Yeah that's how I jumped into the U-he rabbit hole! lol
I sent them a picture of my old Casio CZ-1 that's gathering dust and I have been hooked ever since.......


----------



## chimuelo

Why? It's one of those synths that doesn't sound like somebody hung laundry on your speakers...


----------



## Parsifal666

Living Fossil said:


> a last point: there exist lots of superb soundsets for it.
> I could mention some names but i better leave this post unfinished.



I was just going to write "I will!", then I realized I'd be giving away a couple of my secret weapons again.


----------



## jononotbono

omiroad said:


> Because you try the demo and then like it?



and miss all the fun in reading how much love and passion people have for it?


----------



## jononotbono

chimuelo said:


> Why? It's one of those synths that doesn't sound like somebody hung laundry on your speakers...



The best endorsement ever. Unless you're in the market to buy some Behringher Truth Monitors.


----------



## creativeforge

chimuelo said:


> Why? It's one of those synths that doesn't sound like somebody hung laundry on your speakers...


But then you slowly but deliberately cycle the {{ mod wheel }}  forward...

And WOOSH! the walls retreat and the roof lifts off and you find yourself surfing the northern lights in the thermosphere ...


----------



## chimuelo

Aftertouch and Dual Expression pedals are my weapons of choice.


----------



## SoNowWhat?

MisteR said:


> Howard Scarr's programming.
> 
> Just download it. All u-he synths have unlimited demos interrupted by occasional white noise.


Yes they have demos (which is awesome) however, my demo version of Zebra 2 doesn't do the white noise thing (like Diva and Hive) but instead mucks up the pitch of notes (after an all too short period of time) which makes it useless for testing after that point. You can work around it by reloading the instrument each time it does this but it's way more annoying than the white noise. Just my 2 cents.
I know it's held in very high regard but, in the position of recently springing for Omni 2, I need to dig into that sucker properly before I do anything else. I see you're in a similar position re Omni2 @jononotbono so I wonder if you're thinking the same as me. At a certain point it seems I need to write/learn more as buying more just isn't going to help.

Edit - just reading your thread re Omni2 in SampleTalk @jononotbono after this one, and it appears you have covered pretty much everything I said here. Great!


----------



## mickeyl

Zebra 2 is the most versatile soft-synth at the market. You want ZebraHZ as well, btw. – it has a bunch of additional modules which sound even greater. Don't forget to buy some of TheUnfinished sound sets to hear what that synth can do. Make sure to buy the "DarkZebra" variants, since they contain twice the sounds, one for the normal Zebra, one variant for ZebraHZ, often they go into very different directions.


----------



## jononotbono

I was checking out loads of videos and demos last night and do love the sound of it. Thanks for all the advice. I'll be sure to get Zebra HZ and dark Zebra then!


----------



## jononotbono

SoNowWhat? said:


> Yes they have demos (which is awesome) however, my demo version of Zebra 2 doesn't do the white noise thing (like Diva and Hive) but instead mucks up the pitch of notes (after an all too short period of time) which makes it useless for testing after that point. You can work around it by reloading the instrument each time it does this but it's way more annoying than the white noise. Just my 2 cents.
> I know it's held in very high regard but, in the position of recently springing for Omni 2, I need to dig into that sucker properly before I do anything else. I see you're in a similar position re Omni2 @jononotbono so I wonder if you're thinking the same as me. At a certain point it seems I need to write/learn more as buying more just isn't going to help.
> 
> Edit - just reading your thread re Omni2 in SampleTalk @jononotbono after this one, and it appears you have covered pretty much everything I said here. Great!



Yeah I'm not greedy and only buy what I need as I need it and I'm about to embark on quite a lot of of Synthy Sound Design stuff for a feature so I thought now would be a great time to get a few things. Omnisphere 2, Zebra 2 and Phobos are the only three I'm interested in (other than NI and Serum but I already own that stuff). All three sound different to my ears and have different uses. Honestly, I usually make electronic stuff out of my guitar playing so this is going to be a real treat buying these synths. It's highly unlikely I will be buying anymore for a very long time, if at all.


----------



## Parsifal666

jononotbono said:


> I was checking out loads of videos and demos last night and do love the sound of it. Thanks for all the advice. I'll be sure to get Zebra HZ and dark Zebra then!



I have to mention, in case you didn't know, that Zebra 3 will be free to anyone whom has purchased both Zebra and HZ. 

3 is too long awaited (imo), but predicatably...errr, very nice 

See? No gushing. I'm _trying_ lol!


----------



## jononotbono

Parsifal666 said:


> I have to mention, in case you didn't know, that Zebra 3 will be free to anyone whom has purchased both Zebra and HZ.
> 
> 3 is too long awaited (imo), but predicatably...errr, very nice
> 
> See? No gushing. I'm _trying_ lol!



You are aloud to gush! I wanna hear why people love it not why I should buy it. Obviously I'm gonna buy it. I'm a VI whore just like rest of this dirty VI Anonymous group haha


----------



## JPQ

mickeyl said:


> Zebra 2 is the most versatile soft-synth at the market. You want ZebraHZ as well, btw. – it has a bunch of additional modules which sound even greater. Don't forget to buy some of TheUnfinished sound sets to hear what that synth can do. Make sure to buy the "DarkZebra" variants, since they contain twice the sounds, one for the normal Zebra, one variant for ZebraHZ, often they go into very different directions.


No is not Tone2 Electra 2 allows use samples in oscs and some other things etc. i feel there many synths what are flexible but all have own weak spots. and becouse we talk Zebra i tested quickly but demo limitation makes impossible good testing. but i liked its filters (of course many other things but filters is one thing which poor in many synths) and maybe get it someday.


----------



## synthpunk

Try Zebralette
https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette



JPQ said:


> and becouse we talk Zebra i tested quickly but demo limitation makes impossible good testing. but i liked its filters (of course many other things but filters is one thing which poor in many synths) and maybe get it someday.


----------



## synthpunk

Let's try and remember the motto of this forum is "musicians helping musicians" ...




omiroad said:


> I guess some people prefer using forums over using synths.


----------



## Parsifal666

omiroad said:


> I guess some people prefer using forums over using synths.



Actually, I think a lot of people (at least here) prefer shopping for synths and sample libraries over actually using them to make music lol!


----------



## jononotbono

omiroad said:


> I guess some people prefer using forums over using synths.



Or whilst I'm away from home and working I might like to talk to like minded musicians on forums because I haven't got a portable recording set up.

What is it with the negativity on VI-C.


----------



## Parsifal666

jononotbono said:


> Or whilst I'm away from home and working I might like to talk to like minded musicians on forums because I haven't got a portable recording set up.
> 
> What is it with the negativity on VI-C.



I guess you're right, that could be deemed as negative. That said hey, this forum's here for all of us to get something out of, for whatever reasons, more power to everyone!

I pop in and have fun too, so I'm not exactly one to talk


----------



## jononotbono

Parsifal666 said:


> I guess you're right, that could be deemed as negative. That said hey, this forum's here for all of us to get something out of, for whatever reasons, more power to everyone!
> 
> I pop in and have fun too, so I'm not exactly one to talk



Hey I'm always up for a laugh. But I don't really understand what the problem is for people to go into a forum and into a specific sub section created to speak about specific topics. Be negative. I don't care. I was just wondering why there is so much negativity on vI-C recently that's all. It's just a bit weird when people get chastised for wanting to talk about like minded things. And logging into a forum with an iPhone takes seconds. It's not like going back to dial up modems and having to put side time to actually go on the internet.

Anyway, it doesn't matter. Thanks to everyone for the Zebra advice. I'll get it soon. Now... no more talking. About anything.


----------



## synthpunk

Easy solution... Click User Name - Ignore.



jononotbono said:


> What is it with the negativity on VI-C.


----------



## JPQ

synthpunk said:


> Try Zebralette
> https://www.u-he.com/cms/zebralette


Dont tell how many oscs sound together and dont allow test filters what are most easily i feel messed thing in diital synths. and i know Zebra CM (computer music version) but its only 32bit and i liked it.


----------



## synthpunk

*It's Free*...I don't quite understand the finickiness ? If it does not give you a good sense of what Zebra is about then simply move on to something else. Zebra licenses are also resellable if you choose to purchase and then do not like it. It really should not be that much of a dilemma.



JPQ said:


> Dont tell how many oscs sound together and dont allow test filters what are most easily i feel messed thing in diital synths. and i know Zebra CM (computer music version) but its only 32bit and i liked it.


----------



## Parsifal666

synthpunk said:


> *It's Free*...I don't quite understand the finickiness ? If it does not give you a good sense of what Zebra is about then simply move on to something else. Zebra licenses are also resellable if you choose to purchase and then do not like it. It really should not be that much of a dilemma.



I think it's as intimated earlier...it can be fun in asking people about stuff.


----------



## kavinsky

You should buy zebra2 to be like every other Hans Zimmer wannabe out there.

I mean it's a great synth, but above is the main reason of this hype. It's pretty easy to proove actually.
Just go and look anywhere outside of the composer realm and see who uses what, and you'll be able to trace the pattern. All the talk about zebra is mainly here amongst those who is affected by the fact that Hans uses it.

I'm not telling that it's not worth it, its a killer synth. But just as any other instrument, it has its own strengths and limitations and definitely it's own character.
Yes, there are things that are really easy to do in Zebra that are useful in sound design like MSEGs. Yeah it's definitely one of a kind instrument.

But I'd use a more wider look at what's available and what you really need before buying it in 2017 though. Plethora of other great options out there.

Choosing an instrument because of the big guy that swears by it is one more limitation you make for yourself.
Be original


----------



## JPQ

I not Hans Zimmer wannabe. And very likely i wait Zebra 3 and i dont yet even know how more i need new synths.


----------



## jononotbono

kavinsky said:


> Be original



I'm not trying to be anyone else and couldn't agree more with this. It is important to realise some of us (probably many of us) aren't trying to be HZ no matter how much we love his music. I simply have to look into musical tools that get mass rave reviews from everyone because regardless of who uses it or who endorses it, there has got to some truth in why so many people love it and it's natural instinct to want to check it out. I just bought Omnisphere 2 and still waiting for it to be delivered. Why did I buy it? After wanting to buy it for years and couldn't afford it (basically buying other things as each job required it and combined with the fact I usually create most of my electronic stuff from my Guitar and audio manipulation)? Well, I bought it because I can import my own audio into it. That's the main reason (forgetting the no doubt incredible stuff that comes with it for a second). I'm very aware of wanting to sound like me and the thought of using something like Omnisphere in combination with my own guitar playing is beyond exciting. If I bought Zebra (which won't be until I have learnt Omnisphere, I know I won't be buying it to sound like Batman. I wouldn't be able to if I tried which is the point most people over look. Only HZ can sound like that no matter how close a knock off ever sounds. Anyway, that sound is done now. It's been and gone. I love those Batman films and I love the music and I constantly watch those films from my beloved Blu Ray box set but anyone trying to sound like "that" HZ let alone any HZ hasn't yet figured out what they should be doing... unless it's for a cheap knock off Cooking show and needed by the morning haha. There are valid reasons. Valid reasons to emulate others, from purely learning how to build one's musical vocabulary to simply getting paid to do a job to give people what they want. There are plenty of pub cover bands out there, or tribute bands doing their thing. It's not for me but I have no problem with any of it. 

Man, I should not come on VI-C when having a beer. Waffle waffle.


----------



## kavinsky

jononotbono said:


> There are valid reasons. Valid reasons to emulate others, from purely learning how to build one's musical vocabulary to simply getting paid to do a job to give people what they want.


I'm not saying they are not valid, as I said its a powerful synth without a doubt.
I just think today there are a lot of other modular/semi-modular subtractive/fm/additive options that cover the same ground and possibly could help you with your own unique voice and style.
Zebra2 was out in 2006, Zebra v1 in 2003, it's 14 years already. And for the last few years it gets suggested here in every synth thread as a "default" tool for any modern composer, I just find it a bit of a preconception.


----------



## URL

I have Zebra (sounds great) and HZ version but I use Omnisphere most of the time and Spire.
To get a "unique"sound layer sound from different synths manufacture is like having a new synth...but then you need a few synths to do that
(But I would like to use and afford more hardware analog synths but those are to expensive for me.)
(I had for ex. JX8P JX3p and sold them I do regret that now...)


----------



## Parsifal666

You want a really unique voice (though imo you can develop your own with_ any_ synth), buy something more niche like Synplant, Wavemapper, Wavegenerator, Largo...each is terrific. 

Or just take a looong stroll through Reaktor.


----------



## kavinsky

Parsifal666 said:


> You want a really unique voice (though imo you can develop your own with_ any_ synth), buy something more niche like Synplant, Wavemapper, Wavegenerator, Largo...each is terrific.
> 
> Or just take a looong stroll through Reaktor.



zebra is primarily fueled by subtractive analogue synthesis features, with an addition of frequency modulation.

wavemapper/wavegenerator/largo are all wavetable synths.
synplant is an extremely niche product, not an all-rounder by a long shot.

reaktor on the other hand is a good example, since you can do almost anything imaginable with it.

speaking of modular synths, I'd love to hear more about Softube Modular since it covers a lot of the famous eurorack modules, like doepfer/intellijel etc. I don't own it yet but softube is famous for it's great modelling, but this synth is kinda under the radar in terms of reviews.


----------



## Living Fossil

kavinsky said:


> zebra is primarily fueled by subtractive analogue synthesis features, with an addition of frequency modulation.



Wrong. You leave out the comb modules which are an extremely crucial element for lots of the typical Zebra sounds, specially those who blend so organically with orchestral instruments.

Don't forget that here lots of people are interested in Synth sounds which blend good with orchestral sounds.
In EDM oriented forums, other synths like Massive, Sylenth, etc. are maybe more popular.
Here, Zebra and Omni are favorites.

And of course, Reaktor 6 is terrific too.


----------



## URL

IMHO, Of course, you can get unique sounds from the synth at its disposal, but it adds a little extra spice to mixing from different developers.
Omnisphere 2 / Zebra2 works directly for orchestral instruments.
Reactor is amazing but has so many possibilities that I can not get into everything it can do, no time...

OT, do you send out your software synthesized audio true external preamps and eq / comp and then back into daw for more analogue impact ....?


----------



## Parsifal666

kavinsky said:


> zebra is primarily fueled by subtractive analogue synthesis features, with an addition of frequency modulation.
> 
> wavemapper/wavegenerator/largo are all wavetable synths.
> synplant is an extremely niche product, not an all-rounder by a long shot.
> 
> reaktor on the other hand is a good example, since you can do almost anything imaginable with it.
> 
> speaking of modular synths, I'd love to hear more about Softube Modular since it covers a lot of the famous eurorack modules, like doepfer/intellijel etc. I don't own it yet but softube is famous for it's great modelling, but this synth is kinda under the radar in terms of reviews.



I never said those were all rounders, please read my post again carefully. You provided a classic non sequitar.

No offense intended.


----------



## jononotbono

kavinsky said:


> I'm not saying they are not valid, as I said its a powerful synth without a doubt.
> I just think today there are a lot of other modular/semi-modular subtractive/fm/additive options that cover the same ground



It's certainly a fantastic time to be alive. So much choice.


----------



## synthpunk

Occasionally I will run out to my Lunchbox (Neve, Hairball, Pacifica, DIYre, Heider currenty) or a guitar amp. But things can get so good now ITB with UAD, Kush- UBK, Soundtoys, Etc. also. I tend to do it more for stems, buses, or mixes lately.



URL said:


> OT, do you send out your software synthesized audio true external preamps and eq / comp and then back into daw for more analogue impact ....?


----------



## TheUnfinished

Zebra2 remains my absolute favourite synth to use and program. It's so good, in fact, I know I'll still be releasing sounds for it even once Zebra3 arrives.

Urs and the team at u-he seriously know what they're doing. Love them.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

kavinsky said:


> You should buy zebra2 to be like every other Hans Zimmer wannabe out there.
> 
> I mean it's a great synth, but above is the main reason of this hype. It's pretty easy to proove actually.
> Just go and look anywhere outside of the composer realm and see who uses what, and you'll be able to trace the pattern.



Complete and total BS. If I buy a pencil made in Paris in 1910, can I draw like Picasso? It would be naïve to think that anyone here believes that.

And the main reason for the hype, I believe, is that it really is one of the best synthesizers ever. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## sostenuto

TheUnfinished said:


> Zebra2 remains my absolute favourite synth to use and program. It's so good, in fact, I know I'll still be releasing sounds for it even once Zebra3 arrives.
> 
> Urs and the team at u-he seriously know what they're doing. Love them.


Would be so informative , and helpful, if you you would add objective and personal comment
providing some insights into how Zebra2 is 'better' for you than Omni2.
I'm talking things you are highly capable of stating, not the typical emotional comments so often seen.
Please consider adding some points to help interested parties understand YOUR perspectives !!


----------



## jononotbono

TheUnfinished said:


> Zebra2 remains my absolute favourite synth to use and program. It's so good, in fact, I know I'll still be releasing sounds for it even once Zebra3 arrives.
> 
> Urs and the team at u-he seriously know what they're doing. Love them.



Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean you'll still be releasing sounds for it? I'm missing something here. Are you the Dev?


----------



## Brian2112

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Complete and total BS. If I buy a pencil made in Paris in 1910, can I draw like Picasso? It would be naïve to think that anyone here believes that.
> 
> And the main reason for the hype, I believe, is that it really is one of the best synthesizers ever. But that's just my opinion.



Screw Zimmer. I use whatever Ned uses!
Seriously, Zebra is one of the rare synths that even if you totally know how to work it, it still surprises in all good ways.


----------



## MisteR

jononotbono said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean you'll still be releasing sounds for it? I'm missing something here. Are you the Dev?


The unfinished is one of the more highly regarded programmers of zebra and omnisphere (and others). Great stuff.
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/


----------



## synthpunk

Jono, couple things. Zebra 3 will be a separate entity than Zebra2. Matt is saying he will still do programming for Z2 once Z3 comes out.

Matt is one of the leading and most respected sound designers in the industry.
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/zebra-bundle/

Watch some of his Zebra Soundset videos and you'll learn a lot about what the instrument is capable of and laugh allot as well.
https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC6rjlplcK7oLrNr9mwm8WIA

When you get Omni tomorrow Matt has a very good little free soundset. Free/Box Of Delights
http://www.theunfinished.co.uk



jononotbono said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what do you mean you'll still be releasing sounds for it? I'm missing something here. Are you the Dev?


----------



## kavinsky

Living Fossil said:


> Wrong. You leave out the comb modules which are an extremely crucial element for lots of the typical Zebra sounds, specially those who blend so organically with orchestral instruments.
> 
> Don't forget that here lots of people are interested in Synth sounds which blend good with orchestral sounds.
> In EDM oriented forums, other synths like Massive, Sylenth, etc. are maybe more popular.
> Here, Zebra and Omni are favorites.
> 
> And of course, Reaktor 6 is terrific too.



Combfilters are not exclusive to zebra2. Same goes for creating all sorts of organic/whatever sounds.



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Complete and total BS. If I buy a pencil made in Paris in 1910, can I draw like Picasso? It would be naïve to think that anyone here believes that.
> 
> And the main reason for the hype, I believe, is that it really is one of the best synthesizers ever. But that's just my opinion.



Thank you for your opinion, Ned. I especially enjoyed the BS part, very flattering.

I'm not against zebra2 in any shape or form. I just feel that its not the only synthesizer that's suitable for film sound design and I think people are missing out on a lot of other great offerings.
I simply stated that nobody was talking about zebra2 before HZ endorsed it and I find it odd that it's one of the 2 synths that ever get mentioned here, that's all.


----------



## URL

synthpunk said:


> Occasionally I will run out to my Lunchbox (Neve, Hairball, Pacifica, DIYre, Heider currenty) or a guitar amp. But things can get so good now ITB with UAD, Kush- UBK, Soundtoys, Etc. also. I tend to do it more for stems, buses, or mixes lately.




Yes UAD preamp is great, neve 1073.
The dsp power runs out quite fast..., rendering tracks in my daw with "ITB effects"do not get good enough ... so I go outside with digital synths/"digital" guitars effect, orchestral stuff I don't get outside the box until the end.

... well thats a other topic, thanks for your answer.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Kavinsky, I'm just calling it like it is: when you write that most of the people who are excited about Zebra here are Hans Zimmer wannabes, you shouldn't expect to get away with it.


----------



## kavinsky

Actually I never put it that way, but whatever
Yes, I still believe that HZ is the main reason of the hype, combined with the fact that its definitely a good synth.


----------



## jononotbono

Ok wow! That's great news. Although you guys are about to cost me a fortune. Shame on you all.


----------



## Living Fossil

kavinsky said:


> Combfilters are not exclusive to zebra2.



I didn't write "exclusive". 

And ps. i bought Zebra 2 straight after it came out, long before it became popular.
At that time, u-He was a small one man company.


----------



## sostenuto

To expand slightly on earlier post ... will learn a great deal if The Unfinished ( Matt Bowdler) will add more of his personal perceptions/affinities for Zebra2. 
Z2 remains at top of list to add, yet so much yet to learn with Omni2, Absynth5, Massive, Reaktor6, several others.

No secret ... a strong supporter of John Lehmkuhl (PluginGuru), and much due to his many videos and Livestreams ..... all containing useful and generous sharing of many years with Korg, and in association with Eric Persing, plus many industry performers and contributors.
While Omni2 dominate John's library creations, he has done others using NI, Serum, BlueII, Spire, and more. John often speaks highly of Zebra and continues to place it at the top tier of current synth offerings. What has helped me immensely have been his Livestream tutorials covering major components of top synths ..... oscillators, filters, envelopes, +++, and how top synths compare in these critical areas. Never useless criticism, but true comparisons of what they do and how they do it. 

This is the gist of what I hope Matt (The Unfinished) will post .... just main points, of course, in terms of his strong affinity for Zebra. I own some of Matt's Omnisphere offerings and look forward to much more of his capable work !!


----------



## R. Soul

sostenuto said:


> This is the gist of what I hope Matt (The Unfinished) will post .... just main points, of course, in terms of his strong affinity for Zebra. I own some of Matt's Omnisphere offerings and look forward to much more of his capable work !!


Matt is of course welcome to expand on this, should he wish so, but he's already mentioned here why he thinks Zebra is no. 1.
http://www.mattbowdler.com/sound-design-news/top-10-synths-part-two/


----------



## Piano Pete

Zebra 2 cannot do everything, but it is extremely versatile and powerful. For the price, it is hard to pass up. When in doubt, it can most likely be made in Zebra. From my time with it, I do not regret the purchase. I think what makes it so attractive to me is that one can combine several types of synthesis and create some complex patches without too much monkeying around. What was most shocking to me was that even sparsely programmed patches can equal in depth to complex patches from other synths. At this point, I am not really impressed by certain synthesizers' abilities to create neat sounds with a ton of programming, it should be given; with Zebra2, I can bat out a fresh patches that would have taken me a ton of layering and programming with any of my other synths. A lot of this may be owed to the modular layout, and I personally find the layout to be straightforward and efficient -- although I did miss how to split amplitude envelops (literally smack dab in the middle of the ui), and I wish that we could type in specific values of parameters >.<. Furthermore, I have had a blast creating evolving sounds with a ton of performance modifiers: cc, xy pads etc. (I have found the ability to chain different modulators together vital in getting the maximum amount of sound design from a single patch. Some of my most effective results have more going into chaining modifiers together than my actual synthesis.) When you compare its cost to something like Omni, which is equally as valuable, the versatility is kind of hard to pass up; so far from my brief shenanigans, I have found it easier to make Zebra sound like something else than vise versa. The full-tilt, kitchen-sink patches are also a blast .

Other nice qualities: Clean oscillators, and it seems to be fairly cpu efficient.


----------



## jononotbono

All sounds amazing. Can an iPad be used to control it?


----------



## sostenuto

R. Soul said:


> Matt is of course welcome to expand on this, should he wish so, but he's already mentioned here why he thinks Zebra is no. 1.
> http://www.mattbowdler.com/sound-design-news/top-10-synths-part-two/



VERY COOL !!! Had not seem this and much appreciate the Link !!! 
No surprise .... the overlap as Matt discusses his #1 and #2 rankings. One can easily justify having both synths, although mastering either is a notable challenge ! Someday ... will be ready to try, and likely would not be any different had I chosen Zebra initially rather than Omni.

You are sufficiently interested and involved to perhaps enjoy the most recent PluginGuru Livestream __ yesterday, July 15. Please NOTE .... it was off to a slow start with rambling personal content related to release of latest Library _ "Del Norte EDM / Chill".
https://www.pluginguru.com/videos/

One-hour + Livestream and *~21-minute segment from ~~ 19: to 40: minutes on the recording *.....
Typical of 'nuggets' in each Livestream, but often long sessions to get them. 

Regards


----------



## Parsifal666

Living Fossil said:


> I didn't write "exclusive".
> 
> And ps. i bought Zebra 2 straight after it came out, long before it became popular.
> At that time, u-He was a small one man company.



You didn't. Someone is still not reading posts carefully.


----------



## synthpunk

Extremely well said Nick. 



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Kavinsky, I'm just calling it like it is: when you write that most of the people who are excited about Zebra here are Hans Zimmer wannabes, you shouldn't expect to get away with it.


----------



## synthpunk

Oh just what you need Jono another iPad! 

I have a note from Urs about this somewhere I'm looking for it now, but even better how about a Korg Kaoss pad?



jononotbono said:


> All sounds amazing. Can an iPad be used to control it?


----------



## jononotbono

synthpunk said:


> but even better how about a Korg Kaoss pad?



Now you're talking.


----------



## synthpunk

Okay Jono here is what I have on X-Y pads. 

Howard sent me this short note a few years ago...

"A quad XY controller hardware device would be perfect, but the only ones we've seen were for iPad MIDI apps - unfortunately. As for knobs and sliders, I don't think fixed hardware would suit Zebra very well, as it's so "modular"."

I myself ran across this ipad one also but never had substantial time to test it out ymmv.

http://rekkerd.org/hans-hafner-releases-zebra-2-template-lemur/


----------



## jononotbono

TheUnfinished said:


> Zebra2 remains my absolute favourite synth to use and program. It's so good, in fact, I know I'll still be releasing sounds for it even once Zebra3 arrives.
> 
> Urs and the team at u-he seriously know what they're doing. Love them.



Now I know who you are and what you do I will definitely check your stuff out! Do you have a You Tube page?


----------



## jononotbono

synthpunk said:


> Okay Jono here is what I have on X-Y pads.
> 
> Howard sent me this short note a few years ago...
> 
> "A quad XY controller hardware device would be perfect, but the only ones we've seen were for iPad MIDI apps - unfortunately. As for knobs and sliders, I don't think fixed hardware would suit Zebra very well, as it's so "modular"."
> 
> I myself ran across this ipad one also but never had substantial time to test it out ymmv.
> 
> http://rekkerd.org/hans-hafner-releases-zebra-2-template-lemur/



Thanks! Now I've just finished work and on route home I've been checking out everything in this thread. I can't express the excited I am to begin my journey into the world of programming soft synths. I've only flirted with them up until now. I have a feeling this is going to turn into one hell of a filthy addiction.


----------



## Piano Pete

jononotbono said:


> Thanks! Now I've just finished work and on route home I've been checking out everything in this thread. I can't express the excited I am to begin my journey into the world of programming soft synths. I've only flirted with them up until now. I have a feeling this is going to turn into one hell of a filthy addiction.


Then you can mix analog... wait... what happened to my wallet?!?


----------



## Parsifal666

jononotbono said:


> Thanks! Now I've just finished work and on route home I've been checking out everything in this thread. I can't express the excited I am to begin my journey into the world of programming soft synths. I've only flirted with them up until now. I have a feeling this is going to turn into one hell of a filthy addiction.



ADSR Courses has some extraordinarily educative classes on Zebra, among many others. It helped me hugely.


----------



## oxo

jononotbono said:


> Now I know who you are and what you do I will definitely check your stuff out! Do you have a You Tube page?



the unfinished on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/user/MattBowdlerMusic

all demos of his soundsets on soundcloud:
soundcloud.com/the-unfinished/sets


----------



## Piano Pete

Parsifal666 said:


> ADSR Courses has some extraordinarily educative classes on Zebra, among many others. It helped me hugely.


U-he's manuals are also some of the nicer ones that I have seen. Ctrl-F is also a blessing.


----------



## jononotbono

Piano Pete said:


> Then you can mix analog... wait... what happened to my wallet?!?



One thing at a time.  
I've already decided next year my first hardware synth is going to be the Behringer Deepmind12. After a lot of thought, and considering I'm not rich and don't have room for tons and tons of hardware (unless I move or rent a large enough studio space) I think the deepmind could be a brilliant thing to learn on. Packs a lot of features and seems to be super versatile. I swore I would never buy a Behringher product ever again but as they bought Midas and TC Electronics I'm willing to give it ago. And it gives me a synth action keyboard to play my soft synths and VIs with. Man, I just checked out the Unfinished site and there is so much. I think I will seek out tutorials and learn the synth before even thinking about buying additional packs. Dark zebra being an exception for the extra functionality.


----------



## vicontrolu

I find it really hard to justify any synth expense if you own komplete, which everyone should own. All of this NI synths give you enough colors to make anything you want, and from there you can find your own sound.

But capitalism/consumerism force is strong, I get it ..and I struggle too.


----------



## zolhof

Hi Jono,

it warms my heart to see all this talk about two of my favorite synths in the whole world.  It's been 15 years or so since I've fallen in love with Atmosphere and Zebra, and to this day I find myself consistently coming back for more and more. Even if you owned an Alesis Andromeda I'd say get the Zebra! Ok, it's a bit of a stretch, but imho u-He and Spectrasonics are the indisputable kings of the virtual synthesizer domain. With the advantage of not having to deal with maintenance hassle, eventual hunt for spare parts or an impossible repair. I'd also consider Diva too, it's in a league of its own, though a true resource hog. 

As far as controlling Zebra (or any VST), I use MIDI Designer Pro for the iPad. Really handy app, simple for newcomers yet deep for anyone willing to dive in. There's a bunch of templates made by devs but it's the ones made by the the community that are the true gems. 

Layout for Zebra: https://mididesigner.com/qa/4667


----------



## jononotbono

zolhof said:


> Hi Jono,
> 
> it warms my heart to see all this talk about two of my favorite synths in the whole world.  It's been 15 years or so since I've fallen in love with Atmosphere and Zebra, and to this day I find myself consistently coming back for more and more. Even if you owned an Alesis Andromeda I'd say get the Zebra! Ok, it's a bit of a stretch, but imho u-He and Spectrasonics are the indisputable kings of the virtual synthesizer domain. With the advantage of not having to deal with maintenance hassle, eventual hunt for spare parts or an impossible repair. I'd also consider Diva too, it's in a league of its own, though a true resource hog.
> 
> As far as controlling Zebra (or any VST), I use MIDI Designer Pro for the iPad. Really handy app, simple for newcomers yet deep for anyone willing to dive in. There's a bunch of templates made by devs but it's the ones made by the the community that are the true gems.
> 
> Layout for Zebra: https://mididesigner.com/qa/4667



Fantastic man! Thank you! That looks absolutely amazing. I'm gonna buy Zebra in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## synthpunk

The DM-12 does allot of things well for 999. I would like to suggest that before you do so you also check out Diva. Although it is great to have a nice piece of hardware with knobs & sliders.

One of the great ways to learn a synth is from patches done by someone like Matt. REverse-engineer them and learn from them. 



jononotbono said:


> One thing at a time.
> I've already decided next year my first hardware synth is going to be the Behringer Deepmind12. After a lot of thought, and considering I'm not rich and don't have room for tons and tons of hardware (unless I move or rent a large enough studio space) I think the deepmind could be a brilliant thing to learn on. Packs a lot of features and seems to be super versatile. I swore I would never buy a Behringher product ever again but as they bought Midas and TC Electronics I'm willing to give it ago. And it gives me a synth action keyboard to play my soft synths and VIs with. Man, I just checked out the Unfinished site and there is so much. I think I will seek out tutorials and learn the synth before even thinking about buying additional packs. Dark zebra being an exception for the extra functionality.


----------



## khollister

synthpunk said:


> The DM-12 does allot of things well for 999. I would like to suggest that before you do so you also check out Diva. Although it is great to have a nice piece of hardware with knobs & sliders.
> 
> One of the great ways to learn a synth is from patches done by someone like Matt. REverse-engineer them and learn from them.



Yeah, I'm not sure HW synths are the best use of your money these days. If you can't get it done with Omni, Zebra and Diva (especially with some of John's or Luftrum's Omni sets with new sampled waveforms), I don't think hardware is going to fix it.


----------



## jononotbono

khollister said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure HW synths are the best use of your money these days. If you can't get it done with Omni, Zebra and Diva (especially with some of John's or Luftrum's Omni sets with new sampled waveforms), I don't think hardware is going to fix it.



Well, being completely honest, it's more about using something that the masses of composers aren't using compared to the "Go To" in the box tools and having hands on control which leads to more performance and an occasional randomness that hardware only brings. I'm certainly not going down the road of becoming a Synth collector but having one that can double up as a Synth action midi controller for in the box stuff would be a very cool addition to the music lab.

There's a reason I use real Guitar amps and pedals as opposed to what the mainstream do and 9 times out of 10 it's good ole Guitar rig for them etc. Choice is a good thing and there's no denying the power of modern day software. I love it. But individuality is everything and more important that ever before. In my opinion of course.


----------



## synthpunk

Maybe save for a Prophet 12, John Bowen Solaris, or Modal Electronics then. The DM-12 is really just based on a Juno 106 with some more function, features, and really nice built in effects.



jononotbono said:


> Well, being completely honest, it's more about using something that the masses of composers aren't using compared to the "Go To" in the box tools and having hands on control which leads to more performance and an occasional randomness that hardware only brings. I'm certainly not going down the road of becoming a Synth collector but having one that can double up as a Synth action midi controller for in the box stuff would be a very cool addition to the music lab.
> 
> There's a reason I use real Guitar amps and pedals as opposed to what the mainstream do and 9 times out of 10 it's good ole Guitar rig for them etc. Choice is a good thing and there's no denying the power of modern day software. I love it. But individuality is everything and more important that ever before. In my opinion of course.


----------



## jononotbono

synthpunk said:


> Maybe save for a Prophet 12, John Bowen Solaris, or Modal Electronics then. The DM-12 is really just based on a Juno 106 with some more function, features, and really nice built in effects.



Ok I'll look into them. The Deepmind seemed versatile for the money. Either way, my next purchase is Zebra 2 and Dark Zebra. Then nothing for quite sometime as I become best friends with them (and Omnisphere 2 obviously)


----------



## synthpunk

Sounds like a good plan Stan. 



jononotbono said:


> Ok I'll look into them. The Deepmind seemed versatile for the money. Either way, my next purchase is Zebra 2 and Dark Zebra. Then nothing for quite sometime as I become best friends with them (and Omnisphere 2 obviously)


----------



## Living Fossil

khollister said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure HW synths are the best use of your money these days. If you can't get it done with Omni, Zebra and Diva (especially with some of John's or Luftrum's Omni sets with new sampled waveforms), I don't think hardware is going to fix it.



I don't think it's about "fixing it". I see myself using my (hardware) jx-8p quite a lot.
I use lots of Zebras and some Divas and Omnis too, but the Jx-8p provides some vibe that is very special.
It's superb in the mix, it inspires me and i always feel the living electrons inside that machine. 
Having lots of choices as a composer isn't "capitalism", as was stated in a post. It's simply having a large palette one can choose from.
After all, composing is quite a hard job in some ways, so i do everything to have a great time while doing it. And having many tools at my disposal for sure is something that helps me loving the hard work.


----------



## jononotbono

Perhaps this is for another thread, and dare I ask the question, but Diva... why do people own it? What is it's strength? Omnisphere and Zebra seem to cover so much and before even googling Diva and no doubt getting sucked into perhaps people could explain how it compares to Zebra 2 and Omnisphere.


----------



## R. Soul

jononotbono said:


> Perhaps this is for another thread, and dare I ask the question, but Diva... why do people own it? What is it's strength? Omnisphere and Zebra seem to cover so much and before even googling Diva and no doubt getting sucked into perhaps people could explain how it compares to Zebra 2 and Omnisphere.


Ah... Zebra and Omnisphere can not do what Diva does, which is provide a remarkable close emulation of a handful of classic analog synths like Korg MS-20, Minimoog, Jupiter-8, JP-8000 and Juno-60.
You'll definitely need it


----------



## synthpunk

plus the SEM filter as well.

Diva has very Lush and sweet filters. Where Zebra is more modular and versatile.



R. Soul said:


> Ah... Zebra and Omnisphere can not do what Diva does, which is provide a remarkable close emulation of a handful of classic analog synths like Korg MS-20, Minimoog, Jupiter-8, JP-8000 and Juno-60.
> You'll definitely need it


----------



## chimuelo

Diva Filters on Zebra2 HZ makes Diva less crucial.
Omnisphere gets really nice CS-80 and Moog sounds.
Funny how EP was the Roland guy yet the Roland stuff isn't very Roland-y.


----------

